# LGD head butting



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We've got the cutest little GP/Anatolian cross from a lady here on the boards recently. She's just under 3mo old. She thinks she's a goat. She is going around headbutting all the other dogs and animals. It's so cute. I've never had one do that before. She has spent a lot of time with the goats to the point that she's picked up a bad habit. She's just a cute little dog, but aren't they all.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Man if she tries that with a goat she is going to get a rude awakening.


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that's so funny. One fine day, she'll bark up the wrong tree, er, goat LOL How's that little gal doing, outside of her bad habit?


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Penny and Mekasmom!
I'm the one who got the boy from the litter- I thought that little girl was going to be trouble, she has bigger brass balls then my boy! lol I agree with Penny, one day you're going to go out there and her little eyeballs are going to be rolling around because one of those goats is going to win the headbutting contest-hooves down. 

I left you a message Penny, the little boy, Denali (after the mountain), is doing fine. But, I don't think he is going to be an outside dog forever, he sees all my other dogs come into the house and he lays by the back door. At night he goes back in with the goats but their winter pasture is kind of small for such a big puppy so we let him out during the day so that he can stretch those long legs a bit. He is such an affectionate puppy and is very good with the goats. 

This morning he found a way under the fence between the goats and sheep and wound up in the sheep's area. Brad, my better half, found all the sheep on one side and Denali on the other side, probably saying something like, "I am here to protect and guard you, you are safe now" And the sheep were saying, "and who is going to protect us from you-you wolf!" lol At least the domant ewe didn't head butt him into the next county for being in there with all the new lambs. I haven't had a dog so good in so long, we do a little rescue and have gotten in some real problem dogs in the past years, it is like a present from God that Denali is so biddable. Thank you so much Penny!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He may have a headache. Give him ear rubs and head rubs.


----------

